# "Anglers To Be Displaced at Meldahl Dam"



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Article appearing in the Maysville Ledger-Independent on September 4th:

http://maysville-online.com/news/lo...cle_f7ca8508-6399-583f-ab3d-fc30c7c208c2.html

I'm sure this refers to the sandbar area below the dam. Fishing at the dam itself has not been permitted since the beginning of construction of the hydro-electric plant began, what seems like years ago.

The fishing pier refered to is a MAJOR downgrade from what was initially proposed where access platforms were to be installed to allow fishing in the tailwater area from the plant and the dam. Boo!!!! It's ashame that change is always for the worse, and never for the better.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Is there going to be a fishing pier on the Ohio side or just Kentucky side???


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Kentucky side, in conjunction with the construction of the power plant.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Doesn't the article clearly state that the access is restricted due to construction and dangerous heavy equipment?


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Will u need a Kentucky license or will an Ohio fishing license be fine?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I sure would like to see a drawing of the proposed fishing area.


----------

